# Magnetic Pedals???



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Whats the world coming to? Any one try these yet? Doesn't look bad to me, a compromise to being fully clipped in?


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

MAGPED – MAGNETIC SAFETY BIKE PEDAL







www.magped.us


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I think they would work for a diverse set of folks that are not pro level sprinters or hardcore mountain bikers. My only concern would be the weight. Rare earth magnets will add more weight of course.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

I've played a lot with Nd magnets and don't doubt they could be strong enough for pedal attachment. I do wonder a bit about whether you can always release when you want to. It's true that magnets are much easier to separate if you apply 'sliding' force perpendicular to the magnetic force, but if there's any sliding friction (from dirt, say) I think sliding free from the magnet can take some effort too. Feeling attached, even momentarily, when you don't want to be could be pretty disconcerting.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

It all goes around in cycles, this was tried before, again a fringe thing that never saw much. Now get Fidloc into the game and you might get an implementation that works ok. The magnet functions to guide into locking position but retention is mechanical. However I can think of another problem with MTB, have you ever dragged a magnet in the dirt as a kid? You pick up all kinds of stuff. So even if its not muddy, you'll be picking up crud into the mechanism. 
But do you want it to release by just sliding?
So when is someone going to make E pedals? Instead of perm magnets, electromagnets with proximity, position, and accelerometer sensors.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I tried those out an must say I was pleasantly surprised by how well they worked. It was all good until the neighborhood bullies teased me and gave me painful chamois wedgie.


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Getting serious about trying a set. If i do I'll report back. Flame away


----------



## #mtnbykr (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks like the rider weights leave big guys out....
NM. 
Rider weight for magnetic pull/retention.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

#mtnbykr said:


> Looks like the rider weights leave big guys out....


Seriously? 175lbs max?


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

They have a version with a stronger magnet for riders over 165 lbs.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

the bottom magnet could double as a tool stash spot...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I could see they might be a nice"in between" for those that don't want to be clipped in, but the weight, wow. 

Practice with good flats and proper shoes....

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

